# Products to clean patio



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have York stone and some Indian Sandstone paths at my new gaff that are now getting a bit slippery with algae.
My original plan was old fashioned soapy water with a bit of bleach and scrub away with a brush.
But on searching for what detergent to use I have come across products such as WET AND FORGET that claim to just need to be diluted and applied with a sprayer and hey presto, few weeks later a clean drive.

Anyone had any experience with these wonder products?

If I go old school bucket and brush can I just use some car shampoo in my bucket:lol:

I've no outside tap or pressure washer at the moment by the way.

Any tips on looking after my stone paths would be greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Domestos squired on, spread and left to soak in is what I've used on algae stained sandstone paths and soapy water with a stiff brush followed up with a rinse off with the pressure washer


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Or Jeyes Fluid is good too, can be used to clean all sorts


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

What can be used to help stop the build up?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

wet and forget great stuff seems to stop the algae build up aswell use it myself in our garden


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you not just jet wash the patio and see if that blasts the alge away?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

It won't get rid of muck but gets rid of alg easy.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> Any tips on looking after my stone paths would be greatly appreciated:thumb:


Here you go mate :thumb:.......

http://www.pavingexpert.com/maintain_02.htm


----------

